
Designers Behind Facebook Timeline: Keys To Creating A UI With Soul - revorad
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665414/designers-behind-facebook-timeline-5-lessons-for-creating-a-ui-with-soul
======
makecheck
I realize I'm one user in 300 million, but I'd describe it as an "utterly
confusing mess" before I say it has a "soul".

~~~
cliffkuang
I'm actually pretty impressed by the clarity and design--and I say that as
someone who thinks Facebook's design has always been shit. I think Felton
really is making his presence felt over there.

